# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  ألون للأولاد وألوان للبنات؟؟؟ ما رأيكم؟؟!!

## "أنس الوجود"

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*فكرة أعجبتني فأحببت أن أطرحها بينكم* 

*لنتناقش حولها  ..*

*في هذه الأيام تزايد لبس اللون الوردي بدرجاته لدى الشباب (( الأولاد)) ..*

*والمعروف لدينا بأن اللون الوردي هو للبنات واللون الأزرق للأولاد* 

*وبالرغم من ذلك إلا أن اللون الأزرق تلبسه البنات..*

*نريد الآن لنتوصل إلى ,,* 

** *هل الألوان مقسمه بين الذكور والإناث* 

*حيث مثلما ذكرت بأن ((مثلاُ)) اللون الوردي للبنات واللون الأزرق للبنات؟؟؟!!!*

** *وهل تؤيدون بلبس الأولاد للون الوردي ؟؟؟؟*

*وبوجهة نظرك هل اللون الوردي يعتبر لون خاص للبنات ؟؟*

*أم هذا الشيء اعتاد عليه الناس وتركز في بالهم* 

*بأن اللون الوردي هو للبنات والأزرق للأولاد؟؟؟*

** *وما رأيك بلبس الأولاد للون الوردي؟؟؟؟*

*أنتظر آرائكم حول الموضوع..*

*دمتم بحفظ الباري ورعايته..*

----------


## عنيده

*مرحباا* 

*انا بصراحه ما اطيق اشوف شاب عليه لون وردي ..* 

*بس عندي عادي ابنات يلبسون  اللون الازرق ..* 

*ما ادري ليش ..* 

*بس وايد كثروا الشباب اللي يلبسون اللون الاوردي ..* 

*ما ادري ليش ..* 

*اتمنى شاب يجاوبني ..* 

*ليش تلبسون لون وردي خصوصا تي شيرت ولازم يكون فاقع ؟؟..* 

*مع احترامي للجيميع ..* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## Abert Sapeel

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*طبعا هناك بعض الألوان لا يليق للرجال أن يلبسونها* 
*مثل اللون الوردي ـ الأحمر ـ البنفسي .. أي الألوان الفاقعة والمزركشة* 

*أما بالنسبة للبنات .. شيء عادي وما في أي إشكال من لبسها لأي لون* 
*(الأحمر ـ الأزرق ـ الوردي ـ البرتقالي ـ الأخضر ـ البنفسجي ـ الأصفر ....... الخ)* 
*فكل الألوان تكون حلوة وجميلة ومناسبة للبنات ..* 

*والرجل يناسبه أن يلبس الألوان التي تدل على رجولته* 
*اللون الأزرق ـ الرصاصي ـ البني ـ وأحلى لون يناسب الرجال هو :* 
*اللون الأبيض .. وما أجمل الدشداشة البيضاء على الرّجال !!*

*لكن الآن صرنا في زمن العجائب والغرايب ..* 
*حتى صار بعض الشباب يلبسون اللباس المزركش والمزخرف بعدة ألوان ، وأكثر لون يلبسونه هو اللون الوردي* 
*حتى إنهم قاموا يطلون سياراتهم باللون الوردي الفاقع أو البنفسي (يع)* 
*واعتقد إن هؤلاء عندهم عقد نفسية من بعض الألوان وخاصة التي تكون مناسبة للبنات أكثر* 

*الله يهدي الجميع لما فيه خير لأنفسهم* 

*وكل الشكر للأخت أنس الوجود .. على موضوعها المميز* 

*مع تحياتي*

----------


## "أنس الوجود"

> *مرحباا* 
> 
> *انا بصراحه ما اطيق اشوف شاب عليه لون وردي ..*  
> *بس عندي عادي ابنات يلبسون اللون الازرق ..*  
> *ما ادري ليش ..*  
> *بس وايد كثروا الشباب اللي يلبسون اللون الاوردي ..*  
> *ما ادري ليش ..*  
> *اتمنى شاب يجاوبني ..*  
> *ليش تلبسون لون وردي خصوصا تي شيرت ولازم يكون فاقع ؟؟..*  
> ...



لك شكري غاليتي على هذا التعقيب..

أسعدني تواجدك..

بانتظار رأي الشباب ( الأولاد)..

----------


## "أنس الوجود"

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *طبعا هناك بعض الألوان لا يليق للرجال أن يلبسونها* 
> *مثل اللون الوردي ـ الأحمر ـ البنفسي .. أي الألوان الفاقعة والمزركشة*  
> *أما بالنسبة للبنات .. شيء عادي وما في أي إشكال من لبسها لأي لون* 
> *(الأحمر ـ الأزرق ـ الوردي ـ البرتقالي ـ الأخضر ـ البنفسجي ـ الأصفر ....... الخ)* 
> *فكل الألوان تكون حلوة وجميلة ومناسبة للبنات ..*  
> *والرجل يناسبه أن يلبس الألوان التي تدل على رجولته* 
> *اللون الأزرق ـ الرصاصي ـ البني ـ وأحلى لون يناسب الرجال هو :* 
> ...



 
الشكر مردود لك عمري ع المرور العطر..

لا عدمت هالطله..

----------

